# Anyone Eat Hair Algae?



## ondoa (Feb 8, 2015)

One of my tanks is about a month old and I am having some hair algae problems. I think it probably came in on the plants that I bought. I was told that there are some shrimp that will eat the stuff. Any suggestions?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Lights?
Type,lighting duration and age of bulbs.
Are you using ferts?If so what how often.
CO2?
You don't really "get" algae, you grow it some how.
Just need to figure out how it is being fed or plants are not being fed enough?


----------



## ondoa (Feb 8, 2015)

I believe that this stuff came on some of the plants that I purchased. The tank is only about a month old. The lights are LED Marineland. I have fluorite substrate, but no CO2. I do not add plant food. I have been removing as much as possible by hand every time I do a PWC. It does keep coming back. I have been told that the Amano shrimp will eat the hair algae. So far I have not put any in there.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi Ondoa, have you tried building your own algae scrubber for this issue?
Here is the link:

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/lowest-cost-easiest-way-eliminate-green-34262.html

I hope it helps you. Tell me how you do with it. Good luck!

-NP


----------



## ondoa (Feb 8, 2015)

thanks Santa Monica.
I think I have got the algae under control now, but I had not known about this algae scrubber. I will keep it in mind for the future.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Sep 29, 2012)

The good thing about it is that the growth concentrates inside the scrubber, and so it is much easier to remove the algae after a certain period of time.
I'm glad you solved your problem anyways!! 

-NP


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I used a lot of annoyed me about the hair algae. Especially whenever my java moss has been corrupted.
Now I have checked my Macro Elements. I was shocked at how high the phosphate.
Since doing every 2 days 50% WW. The phosphate is getting less. 0.4 mg / l. I leave that way.
But I notice that the hair algae are no longer growing. When sucking bundles come with clear.


----------



## sassyangel (Jun 25, 2013)

SantaMonicaHelp said:


> Hi Ondoa, have you tried building your own algae scrubber for this issue?
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/lowest-cost-easiest-way-eliminate-green-34262.html
> ...


Need to find out can the scrubber be put into the main tank to remove the hair algae? I have a real bad out break of hair algae.

sorry for the hack of this post.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Sep 29, 2012)

sassyangel said:


> Need to find out can the scrubber be put into the main tank to remove the hair algae? I have a real bad out break of hair algae.
> 
> sorry for the hack of this post.


Yes, that would be the idea. Technically what the scrubber does is accumulating all the algae inside, so it is much easier to be removed later after certain period of time 
Try building one yourself and tell me if it is good!
Good luck

-NP


----------

